# Bear Lake



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the crappie fishing any good in Bear Lake or is it over fished?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

May have seen one crappie from there since ‘76


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> May have seen one crappie from there since ‘76


Oh wow! I just don't know any other place close to Crestview that has them. If I go to Talquin I will stay overnight. I'm just looking for somewhere closer I could go.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Doesn't Hurricane Lake have some? Not that much further from Bear lake. Also Lake Jackson N. 85 at State Line.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CurDog said:


> Doesn't Hurricane Lake have some? Not that much further from Bear lake. Also Lake Jackson N. 85 at State Line.




Bear had them once I know. Don’t think hurricane ever did but Lake Jackson in Opp has them


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Bear had them once I know. Don’t think hurricane ever did but Lake Jackson in Opp has them


Frank Jackson in Opp, Lake Jackson in Florala....frank jackson has a few crappie dont think any in lake jackson


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghant above Andalusia has crappie.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

What about brook hines?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys my mind been on hunting so much I forgot about some of the places you all mentioned smh.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Point A and the river that flows into it had crappie a couple of years ago. Lake Jackson in Florala has some but the clear water makes it a challenge 
One of my friends and his nephew caught some last year using light tackle out of Lake Jackson. Don’t remember how many but there was enough to feed 6-7 of us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

